
The Top Online Scams - nowsourcing
http://www.bbb.org/top-online-scams/
======
evan_
Reminder that the BBB isn't a governmental or law enforcement agency and has
no power or authority outside of civil litigation.

------
arepb
Interesting how now even BBB has hopped on the infographic train as a way to
spread messages on the internets.

------
omarchowdhury
How exactly is the release of someone's banking information stipulated when
applying for a job?

------
kadjar
...is the BBB really using rage faces?

